# vacume mold machine ?



## xtremsounds (Sep 29, 2009)

Can anybody provide a a good how to make a vacume mold machine ?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Jason Berraca (goes by Slick on some of the boards) made one for his shop.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I've seen one made from an old shop vac, some heat lamps, and some pegboard. Worked like a champ.


----------



## petermakar (Jan 10, 2010)

if your trying to mass produce something. profit/time worth it to make the mold yourself and pay someone to nock out 1000 of them....


----------

